# LOW VOLTAGE on a Predator 4000



## geofear (Aug 27, 2020)

I have an almost NEW Predator 4000 that runs beautifully, just doesn't put out much power. Actually on 2.8 volts. I have replaced the AVC.

Got any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

post the exact model number and the exact age.
if it is new take it back for exchange!


----------



## geofear (Aug 27, 2020)

The model is 69729. It is 3 years old. It can not be returned.

I have seen one reference to LOW voltage being caused by a bad capacitor. I can't find any reference to a capacitor on this unit. 
(I have already replaced the Automatic Voltage Regulator.)


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

heck the new ones are 350.00!!
click here for the new version
for that kind of money just buy a new one!
here is the link for the manual
a new gen head will cost you more than the cost of the whole gen set.

check every thing!
rotor, stator... direct on those while running
be care full as it is high voltage.
check the brushes and slip rings.
diodes on the rotor.
and look in the control panel area for a cap.
it may not have one on this late design.
it maybe in the avr module.

you could have a bad new avr!
rare but i have seen it!


----------

